
Trustico website goes dark after someone drops critical flaw on Twitter - GraemeL
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/03/trustico-website-goes-dark-after-someone-drops-critical-flaw-on-twitter
======
PuffinBlue
Seems the flaw was exploitable and could potentially give access to the rest
of their internal network:

[https://twitter.com/ebuildy/status/969230182295982080](https://twitter.com/ebuildy/status/969230182295982080)

